# true spirit



## crittergitter (Feb 24, 2010)

maybe you guy's don't agree with me but in my part of the country it's the coyote on the top of the food chain, when I hunt for them it's because if I win at thier game in their world that puts me at the top of the food chain. Well today i was catering a party and alot of guy's were telling hunting stories and some of the young bucks were talking how their coyote hunting goes.... they just run them down with 4 wheelers. and alot of them in 1 night. murder is easy....stealth is an art. there is a difference in my eyes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agre with you on that crittergitter, I don't see the point of running them down with a motorized vehicle. Now if they were to do it on foot or even a bicycle I'll give them the nod.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Humbling thought, Critter. Totally agree with you.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Right on CritterGetter----100% -- Every critter on Gods Earth deserve respect--Hunt'em that way And Shoot'em Dead--SB*


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have seen guys bring back caribou back from a hunt dragging them behind a snowmachine, blasting along to the point that the fur is rubbed off on one side. I do not consider that a plesemt sight, I have got them out by doing the same but at much slower speed so as not to bang them around so much. I consider it almost as a respect to the animal to treat it with dignety.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Totally agree on everyone's opinion's.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Not only is thier no skill at all in what you mentioned with the four wheelers, it would be absolutly no fun. Its beating them at thier own game is whats fun. I had a buddy that loved to flounder gig he would always try to get me to go out with him and do it. It was hard for me to explain that i get more satisfaction catching them on rod and reel, rather than using a spot light at night and sticking them. Nothing against the practice it just dosent float my boat. I agree with your thought crittergitter and others


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I agree...but will add. Here and in most states if I am not mistaken it is illegal to pursue any wild animal on a motorized transport. Boats, cars, four wheelers, etc., however with that said....

One night on my way home one rainy night ( we can hunt all day here ) from turkey hunting with my son. I was driving down the wet warm road when this very large rat thought he could out run me heading the same dirrection. I had no second thoughts of squishing him....think I should have gotten a tickett ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't believe that a rat would have gotten you a ticket unless of course you were within the city limits of Detroit.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Rat meets Tire = FAIR GAME!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to admit, I have quite a fun time with the centipedes on the roads while out in West Texas.







Does that make me a bad person?

Would never consider running animals down with a truck or ATV though. That's not hunting, that's just being a fool.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I don't believe that a rat would have gotten you a ticket unless of course you were within the city limits of Detroit.


Yes that is the City's mascot !

I thought I had missed him never heard or felt a bump. The next day was Sunday, and on the way to church I took the long way. My wife was curious why till I showed her. Brian, she said....good driving. I do however avoid most every other animal. Not sure how I would handle a yote running in front of me.....hmmm...yes actually, I do.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I have to admit, I have quite a fun time with the centipedes on the roads while out in West Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Centipedes....I bet that takes some skill ! Trying to judge which way they are going to jump or weave. I think with your new rig you better avoid them...you might end up with splater on your home.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a time when I was driving to Anchorage from Fairbanks and saw a dog or a yote running down the center line of the road,I don't rember the time of year but, there was enough light to see it from quite a was off. As I got closer to it the more I was sure it was a yote. I was also coming into an area were there were some houses and was concerned with killing a family dog so I didn't try to side swipe it and went on by, looking in the rear view mirror it was locking up all four of its feet skidding to a halt and turning to the side of the road. It was a yote.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I personally don't consider running down game animals with a vehicle of any kind sport. I have the correct tools for it in my gun safe, as well as other strategic locations. Having said that, I will however, make a precision high speed wobble to run over a rattlesnake.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a side note, when I was traveling last year I flew in and out of the Midland airport in far west texas and the lady at the security gate asked me what I was traveling for. I explained to her that I was on a hunting trip and we talked for a second and I told her I had been hunting coyotes. She points to another guy working at the scanner with a cast on and tells me how he had just rolled his truck when he swerved to avoid hitting a coyote.









I've already made up my mind that I won't be doing any swerving at high speeds to avoid hitting an animal. Not in the pickup anyway. Not sure how that hybrid would do vs a mig muley or whitetail though so I might make an exception if we're in that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As a late teen I dated a girl who lived in east Toledo(that should have been a clue....but nnoooo) and I had to drive past all the grain elevators on the way to and from her house. When the harvest was on and the grain trucks lined up along the right lane, waiting to dump their load they would always drop grain along the curb, the rats down there were bigger than hassells dog, I'd put the tire right up against the curb and gas it thump thump..........thump. The most I ever got on one trip was three but I was persistent and every night I would go through there I'd try to get some.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

WOW Don !!!!!!!!!

You should have turned me onto that idea looooong ago. It is now fall and harvest is well under way. Time to thump some rats while going over to Tony Packos for a late night snack ! BTW, We know what you were up to Don.

Chris this one is for you .............

It is fall and the road signs in Michigan read.....IT IS FALL DEER ARE NEAR , SO DO NOT VEER !

This is actually what the flashing road signs say.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I learned more on the swerving part while working highways, more so in the winter conditions, seen some terrible accidents and fatalities by people who swerved to avoid a yote, fox, squirrel, deer etc., had a young buck coming across the road at full speed, with slushy conditions, told my partner to hold on, the deer hit the front right of the pickup, we stayed on the road. The company gets pretty excited about employee's hitting game on the highway, but after explaining either let it hit the truck or we go off the road and do a lot more damage than what we did, I just drive according to road conditions and am a lot more alert when going through high game crossing area's especially at dawn and dusk.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

10-4 Hassell...being alert is the best defence. You must be swimming in the deep end of the gene pool.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> WOW Don !!!!!!!!!
> 
> You should have turned me onto that idea looooong ago. It is now fall and harvest is well under way. Time to thump some rats while going over to Tony Packos for a late night snack ! BTW, We know what you were up to Don.
> .


 Good ole Tony Packo's I live right up the street from the original place for a few years and love going there. the last time I was in Ohio the wife and i stopped at the Andersons there in Maumee and they have one of the Tony Packo's express places, needless to say I had to stop in and have a couple. The wife says that we should inquire about a franchise. No one out here knows the name, except for the hard core MASH fans.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You are right...only the hard core Mash fans.

They are in trouble. And in fact may close down. Same ol story...too many loans and not enough money to pay them. They have someone who stepped in and are helping them stay alive but...one can only do so much.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds as if someone expanded too quickly. You are right though same old story, even the large corps do it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I always liked eating at the old place on Front street. Not that I got there often...but I would always take vistors there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have been there many times, there was a lot of history in that building. Is it still there?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes Tony Packo's is still there and doing bussiness. They built a new restraut at the new Mud hens stadium ( anyone here ever hear of the Mud Hens b4? ). That I think is what started sending them south. That was about 6 years ago...just about the time things started slipping around here.

Any how...you should take the wife sometime !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She was with me at the Andersons that was two years ago Jan. my Mom was in the hospital so we did a lot of shopping to stock my Dad up for a few weeks.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I had read that...but you know that one is not the same nor has the abience of the front street place...


----------



## sno_rules (Nov 5, 2010)

Is that the MASH episode where Klinger got the sausage casings to rig up a dialysis machine?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sno_rules welcome to the forum, Glad to see you posting right off the bat.

It's been so many years since i saw that one, but someone from his family sent him a crate of Tony Packo's Hungarian hotdogs, I don't remember why, maybe he was missing home. All the stuff he said about Toledo Ohio in the series is true right down to the addresses, he did grow up in the neighborhood around Packo's.


----------

